# Green Pan



## avocadola (Dec 9, 2009)

I just seen these pans in Target and was wondering if anyone has used them. Please let me know, Thanks!


----------



## jwk1 (Nov 13, 2009)

I just read a review in Cook's Illustrated on these. They gave them a very bad rating, FWIW. I have no experience with them.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I got a small one at Target. One of the thick ones (some of them are really thin). I really like it, for what it is: a non-stick pan. Truth is personally, I use non-stick pans less and less, in fact I don't use that one much at all anymore, but my wife still likes to use it to quickly whip up a meal for our toddler. She really likes that pan.

However, it's a bit expensive. That's fine because it's thicker than a regular non-stick, teflon style pan, but I'm not sure how long the surface is going to last. Apparently about the same as any non-stick, which is about 1-2 years with moderate use. We've had it for over a year and it's starting to show signs of wear despite exclusive use of wooden tools in it.

Still seems like a much better choice when compared to a teflon style pan. Keep in mind I'm talking about the THICK version of the green pan. That one: Amazon.com: GreenPan Stockholm Skillet - 8" - Non-stick: Home & Garden (BTW that's TOTALLY OVERPRICED. We paid about $30 at Target).


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

My parents gave me a set a few years ago for Christmas. They bought them from one of the home shopping networks. In my opinion, they are junk!! At first, they seemed to work well but within a short period of time, the paint on the outside started to fleck off, foods began to stick no matter how low I had the heat set, and the interior started to fleck as well. I cooked some bacon in one skillet and the grease splatters on the side would not come off no matter how much I tried to clean them.

Now my parents and sister cook on electric ranges and have had no problems with the GreenPans. I cook on gas so maybe that is why I had so many issues. I don't know but do know that I would never waste money on them. I would rather try to save for a better set of cookware.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I cook on gas too, never had those problems you're describing. Maybe you have the thinner ones? Those don't look as nice.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

A friend from another board just got one made in Stockholm as a Christmas gift for his wife. He said he is amazed at how nothing sticks to the pan. He sent me this link:

Amazon.com: GreenPan Stockholm Skillet - 8" - Non-stick: Home & Garden


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Yup, same link I posted!


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh, sorry The person who told me about this pan really loves it. However, he only has it since Christmas...time will tell


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Calphalon has a "green" non-stick line with the same coating as well.

BDL


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I bought an Emeril frying pan set with a non-stick coating. I am a health-nut and would not normally buy non-stick but we really, really needed it for my husband's eggs. The set came with an 8" and 10" frying pan. It was on sale at Macy's one day sale. The usual price was $79 but I got the set for $33.

I am very careful to keep it on low heat. If I weere to scratch the surface, it would go straight into the garbage


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Would have deleted if I could've. 

BDL


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

You know, I may need to take back my comments, or at least post an update: the other day our small 8" greenpan was the only clean pan in the kitchen and I needed to cook something quickly. I realized the pan is no longer truly non-stick, it started becoming black really quickly in some areas, and proved nearly impossible to clean. 

So I'm not saying it's a worthless pan, but ... I'm afraid it ends up just like any other non-stick pan: nearly worthless after a year or two. 

One of the reasons I gave up on non-stick pans is because I'm tired of buying a new pan every 1-2 years. I switched to carbon steel pans, and I love them. They require a bit more work to use them in the right way, but then you can cook almost anything in them. I use them for eggs, pancakes, crepes, steaks, quick sauces, sauteed potatoes, etc etc....


----------



## avocadola (Dec 9, 2009)

I decided to try out one of the pans and so far so good. I've had it for about a week now and cooked eggs, seared steaks, cooked fish, vegetables, pretty much everything. I'm going to cross my fingers and hope the pan doesn't start chipping, sticking, staining and everything else.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, you know it will, for sure, as with any non-stick pan. The question is _when_. For me it was about one year of moderate use.


----------

